# Anyone achieved a BFP with a thin lining - Help please



## meadsylou (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi ladies

I am currently undergoing my second attempt at a FET cycle. Once again my lining is not thickening up . My consultant says that it unlikely to get any thicker as he has tried me on viagra and a high dose of climaval and this has made no difference to the thickness of my lining. It last measured 5.8mm. The consultant has given me 2 options, to go adhead with transfer with a 'low'chance of getting pregant, or to cancel the cycle and start again, but he thinks that this will make no difference as he thinks this is just the way my lining is.

I am gutted as I have read numerous times on-line that pregancy is possible with a lining of 6 or less but not as often, and I'm worried that this will never happen for us. Im wondering if there are any ladies on here that have managed to achieve a BFP with a thin ling?

I have to decide tomorrow whether or not to go ahead with transfer this week. 

Thanks
xx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Meadsylou,

I also have a problem with my lining but my last cycle was the best its ever been, it was 8.5mm in places, though it was only 6 in others.

What I was recommended last time was to put the oestrogen tablets in vaginally as well as orally. It certainly helped me. My next cycle I will be doing that from day 1.

What dose of climaval were you on and for how long did you take it? Have you used patches aswell?

Have you been checked out to see if there are any issues in there that would affect your lining?

You're right to be concerned, but there may be something that can be done about it.

Cozy


----------



## meadsylou (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Cozy

I have been taking 6 climaval tablets orally. I asked my consultant tons of questions on Friday but he said he didnt think there was anything else that could be done to thicken my lining which concerned me. Feels such a waste to put the embies back with such a low chance of getting pregnant.

Thanks for your reply and good luck for your next cycle.


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi there

I also have lining issues - not sure if the following really helped but I did have a successful natural FET in November 2007. I now have a 15 month old precious daughter! I regularly had acupuncture, took selenium tablets, co enzyme q10 tablets, pineapple juice (not from concentrate), brazil nuts. I am due a scan tomorrow to see how things are looking for another transfer this month. Not getting my hopes up as I have issues with fluid being present too. Some people have suggested small dose of aspirin too. I appreciate all of the above will be too late for this month but may be worth considering if this cycle is postponed. My consultant does no think I will ever have a thick lining - the best I have ever had is just under 7mm. I hope the fact I have had a successful pregnancy with these issues gives you some hope. I will be thinking about you tomorrow - please let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## hopereynolds (Oct 2, 2009)

Can you tell me what the difference is between a FET and a natural FET please.
Thanks so much.
Hope


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi,
natural FET is when they monitor your cycle and put the embies back in as if they'd been made that month, basically the egg that matures that month prepares the way for the embryo as its follicle produces the necessary oestrogen and progesterone, sometimes they also then give you extra progesterone.

medicated FET is when you down reg and then they give you oestrogen to thicken your lining and progesterone to preparre for implantation and support preg.

I'm having medicated as I have really irregular cycles. but if you are regular then I think natural sounds great.

Meadsy Lou- good luck with your lining- I have heard acupuncture can sometimes work miracles for thin linings- fingers crossed for you.
K x


----------



## hopereynolds (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for letting me know.
hope x


----------



## Michelle71 (Dec 18, 2008)

I know that this post is a little old now, but I also suffer from a thin lining. I have just started a new six month preparation program which is a combination of Trental and vitamin E together. It is relatively new, but studies found that 70% of patients which had thin lining showed improvement. i've only just started but maybe something you might like to look into.

Michelle


----------

